# How to get stronger for breakaways



## EBbiker (Sep 5, 2007)

What should I train to get stronger for breakaways? 

In our local training crit I pulled away with about 3 laps to go and had about a 100 yard gap, but I could not keep up the pace and got caught with about 200 yards to go.

Usually I hang around the middle of the pack, pull every now and then to reel in a break if everyone else is being lazy and usually finish in the top 10. I have virtually no sprint, so I thought I would try something a little different today just to see what happens. I talked to a guy before the race about working together on a break, but when the time came he didn't go with me. 

I'm guessing I need to work on anerobic endurance?? My power output really drops a lot when my HR gets up there. Does anyone have any training suggestions?


----------



## Armchair Spaceman (Jun 21, 2003)

*Hill sprints & tt intervals*



EBbiker said:


> What should I train to get stronger for breakaways?
> 
> In our local training crit I pulled away with about 3 laps to go and had about a 100 yard gap, but I could not keep up the pace and got caught with about 200 yards to go.
> 
> ...


Obviously some sprint training (on hills or flat) will help you build explosive strength for your kick to initiate a decent break, but once you've kicked you need to train your systems to stay up there. TT intervals above your LTHR (Lactate Threshold Heart Rate) will help train your body's systems (and your mind) to maintain output at a high HR when you're putting yourself under the pump. It hurts, but to learn how to handle the hurt you have to do some hurting. 

It's not for me to suggest a specific routine - there are lots of resources on the inter-thingy about figuring out your AT and getting started. This type of training really stresses your bod so better yet invest a few bucks in some time with a good coach who can evaluate, monitor and guide you. 

Also practice rolling turns with a buddy or three for those times when you can get someone to go with you.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

#1: Lots and lots of riding. Not really hard, just a couple or more hours of mostly aerobic riding several times a week. Also, this should be your default intensity when you aren't doing an interval. 

#2: Intervals: Use one of the many available tests on the internet to estimate your lactate threshold heart rate. Better yet- if you live near a university that has an exercise phys. lab, get it measured directly. Once you get that number, start doing intervals at heart rates at and higher than that number. 
a. 1x per week, do 1-3 longer intervals (10 min and building) close to LT
b. 1x per week, do 3-5 shorter intervals (3 min and building) about 10-15 beats over LT
c. 1x per week, participate in a group ride that's very hard for you.


----------



## EBbiker (Sep 5, 2007)

Thanks for the tips. I can't afford a coach right now. I've been using my ave HR from our weekly training crit as my LT. I know I need to increase my hours. My training has been lower this year, but I am still imporving over last year (this is my 2nd year). 

Do you think the HR from the crit is too high to use as my LT? I don't really have any flat streches without stops where I can do a good LT test. I did it on the trainer once, but i think it was too low. 160 I average about 170 during a 2 hr mt bike race and 171 - 173 for a 35 min crit. The highest I have ever seen my HR is around 182.

I usually ride 4 - 6 days per week (4 - 8 hours, I was hoping to consistanly hit 10) This is my normal mix. One day is the weekly crit. One day is high intensity short intervals. One day is longer. One day is SST. One day is low intensity.


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

Do some 3K TT intervals after you've been riding for an hour or so. See what sort of speed you can hold. Compare your speed to what the pack does does in the last 3 laps of a race. If you're not very fast, the only way you can stay away, is if the pack starts "fighting" about who's going to work to pull you back.


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

Breakaways (in crits) are all about VO2 power. You need to have a pretty good jump to get away and need the VO2 power to stay away.

1-2-3-4-5 min intervals are all VO2. I tend to find that longer than 5 is getting into FTP, or what I call "long range", power and anything shorter than 1 is neuromuscular, especially if your already pretty fit. This is of course from an n=1 perspective. My MMP curve goes long range at 5min. 

Easy as that............... riding tons of miles isn't going to help you this late in the season. Intensity will though......


you have to ride fast to ride fast.......................


Starnut


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

Once or twice a week, tops..... ride until you think you're going to cough out a lung. Recover. Repeat. That's the simplified version of interval training. It works.


----------

